# Email Links and Feedback



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

I received an email recently from Tivo with subject line "Ready. Set. Rio! . . . Your ticket to the games." In the email, there were two paragraphs and two photographs under WHAT'S NEW IN RIO THIS YEAR. The second paragraph focused on how QuickMode could be used to save time, etc, and there was a Read More link at the end. The link turned out to focus on the topic of the section, namely what is new this year at the Olympics, not on how to use QuickMode. I was disappointed that there was no link to QuickMode anywhere on the email, not anywhere on the linked page, and no particularly helpful links in Search. I finally used my sleuthing capabilities to find a brief video on how to use QuickMode on the Tivo Software Updates page. I'd recommend that if you are attempting to encourage users to take advantage of this fine feature, that you include a link to that brief video, at a bare minimum, explaining how to use it. Preferably you should have a page with text and pictures explaining how it is used, as well as an embedded video.

I'd also point out that I looked up Feedback in your Help section and found little of use there. I gather that you prefer that users put their suggestions in the forum. Most businesses offer a Feedback link, so I spent a few minutes looking for such a thing. You might want to add a Feedback page that explains your position on feedback through the forum, explains the need for a forum account, explains which forum topics pertain to feedback of various sorts, and that provides a direct link to the forum.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

You do realize these web forums are not an official TiVo support channel. You should really send this type of thing to tivo directly.


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm confident that Tivo personnel read the forum and take suggestions. What exactly do you think the purpose of a forum called Tivo Suggestion Avenue is??


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

pnoble said:


> I'm confident that Tivo personnel read the forum and take suggestions. What exactly do you think the purpose of a forum called Tivo Suggestion Avenue is??


this is not run by tivo.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

pnoble said:


> I'm confident that Tivo personnel read the forum and take suggestions. What exactly do you think the purpose of a forum called Tivo Suggestion Avenue is??


I'm confident no one one from Tivo will answer your question here.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

TiVo staff **may** read this thread but here is a link to communicate with TiVo directly:

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/

Using Quick Mode is so simple: While a recording is playing, hit Play and then hit Select within a few seconds. Same sequence to get out of Quick Mode. Hard to imagine needing a video to show that.


----------

